# Armstrong No1 Knurling tool



## Rick Berk (Jan 20, 2017)

About October I bought a lot of junk at an estate auction and have been going thru it, I found this in the bottom of one of the boxes and do not know what it is or where to use it, it has two wheels like a knurling tool but the wheels are rounded over and smooth like to make a negative groove in tubing for an O ring possibly. As old as this junk I got is it could be war production tooling? Thanks for looking


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 20, 2017)

Possibly it was modified for some type of metal spinning operation.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, looks like some sort of beading operation tool.


----------



## francist (Jan 20, 2017)

Makes me think of how one makes the groove on the end of a pipe to take a Victaulic sprinkler fitting. Except on a miniature scale! 

Trying to think of an application where you'd use something like that, hmmm....

-frank


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 20, 2017)

Might be an early Victaulic system pipe prep tool. The grooves are either cut, or on thinner wall tubing, roll formed.

Edit: Good thought, fransist. We were typing at the same time


----------



## VSAncona (Jan 20, 2017)

It could be used as a roller support too, like a steady or follow rest.


----------



## Rick Berk (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks to all that responded, guess I'll throw it in the bottom of my box of junk until something comes up I need a ?


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't toss it!  

You can change out those rollers for knurls to do knurling with.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 21, 2017)

My guess is that it is for burnishing.
If you don't want to burnish, then changing out the knurls is a good option.
Save the existing wheels. You may wish you had them back....

Daryl
MN


----------



## Rick Berk (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks 4gsr, guess i'll look at buying some new knurl wheels, I literally skipped that thought as I have several already. 
Ugly dog would you explain how to use this for burnishing? I have burnished wood on the lathe with hard rock maple with outstanding results but know nothing about burnishing metal with this tool. Thanks.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 22, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------

